# mehrere Rechner verwalten

## LinuxTom

Hallo Leute,

welche Erfahrungen habt ihr, mehrere Rechner einfach und zentral zu verwalten. Inzwischen habe ich nämlich schon bestimmt 8 Rechner in Pflege (von 32 bis 64 bit, von AMD, über intel über i686 usw.).

Ich möchte gerne die Software der Rechner (USE-Flags, spezielle unstable Pakete und ../world) zentral verwalten und dann "freigeben". Bisher mache ich es nur so, dass ich auf meinem Server ein zentrales portage-Direktory lege, das sich dann alle meine Rechner ziehen. So haben die alle den gleichen Softwarestand. Ok, Unterschiede in der Architektur nicht berücksichtigt.

Danke und viele Grüße

Thomas

----------

## wols

Hallo,

ich baue auf meinem BINHOST in mehreren chroot-Umgebungen Packages für mehrere Hosts bzw Host-Gruppen.

Die angepassten verschiedenen make.conf, package.* lasse ich durch Puppet auf die Hosts verteilen.

Den Portage-Baum habe ich in alle Chroots gemountet u. per NFS-exportiert. Die Hosts lasse ich (auto-)mounten.

D. h. nur auf dem BINHOST wird kompiliert (FEATURES="buildpkg") u. die Hosts installieren ihre Packages (FEATURES="getbinpkg").

----------

## LinuxTom

 *wols wrote:*   

> ... BINHOST ...

 

Hört sich recht gut an, zumal dann die anderen Rechner, meistens sind die auch etwas langsamer, dadurch wesentlich schneller aktualisiert sind. Hast Du da spezielle Anleitungen?

----------

## wols

Hallo,

wenn Dir der Begriff neu ist, kannst Du ja erst mal googeln.

Eine allumfassende Anleitung habe ich bisher nicht gefunden - nur viele Puzzleteile.

Ich habe mich per Selbstversuch jetzt so weit vor gewagt, dass ich inzwischen ca. 20 Gentoo-Hosts aus 5 Build-Profilen (Chroots) bediene.

Der Anlass war/ist eine produktive Umgebung ohne Internet-Verbindung - von mir intern auf "Island Gentoo" getauft  :Smile: 

Solltest Du den Weg wirklich gehen wollen, wäre ich bereit Dir mit ein paar Erfahrungen u. Bash-Scripts beizustehen.

Da gibt es immer ein paar Stolpersteine zu beachten. Vielleicht könnten wir ja dann zusammen ein HOWTO pflegen  :Wink: 

----------

## LinuxTom

Wäre ich sofort bereit.

Ich habe derzeit auf meinem 64-Bit-AMD-Server noch eine 32-Bit-chroot-Umgebung aufgebaut, da sonst mein Epson-Scanner nicht richtig will.

Es wäre dann also so, dass man für jedes Profile (also CHOST, USE-Flags und Prozessorflags) eine chroot-Umgebung aufbaut, mit der sich dann der Client verbindet und die entsprechenden Binärpakete abholt. Ich nehme an, dass der Client die Pakete selbst baut, wenn er kein entsprechendes Binärpaket finden sollte. Und weiter, dass man dann in seiner chroot-Umgebung dann die gleichen Programme installiert, die auch auf dem Client sind. Und nur, wenn alle Bedingungen gleich sind, können gleiche Rechner die selbe chroot-Umgebung nutzen?

Fragen über Fragen.

VG

Thomas

----------

## wols

 *Quote:*   

> Es wäre dann also so, dass man für jedes Profile (also CHOST, USE-Flags und Prozessorflags) eine chroot-Umgebung aufbaut

 

Genau, ist immer ein (chroot-)Verzeichnis in dem erst mal ein Stage3-Install erfolgt, dann die geforderten FLAGS gesetzt werden und los gehts...

 *Quote:*   

> mit der sich dann der Client verbindet und die entsprechenden Binärpakete abholt.

 

Die Verzeichnisse $CHROOT/usr/local/portage/packages/ präsentiere ich per Apache den Clients zum Download.

 *Quote:*   

> Ich nehme an, dass der Client die Pakete selbst baut, wenn er kein entsprechendes Binärpaket finden sollte.

 

Das wird nicht unterstützt - war bisher nicht nötig.

 *Quote:*   

> Und weiter, dass man dann in seiner chroot-Umgebung dann die gleichen Programme installiert, die auch auf dem Client sind.

 

Ja, manchmal auf dem Binhost wegen der Build-Abhängigkeiten ein paar mehr als der Client dann wirklich installiert.

 *Quote:*   

> Und nur, wenn alle Bedingungen gleich sind, können gleiche Rechner die selbe chroot-Umgebung nutzen?

 

Ja genau. Ich konnte sogar durch geschicktes (universelleres) Setzen der Flags in einem Build-Profil zwei Client-Typen bedienen. Muss man ausprobieren.

 *Quote:*   

> Fragen über Fragen.

 

Kriegen wir schon hin - ist doch Gentoo  :Wink: 

----------

